# Is it just me or is Drew Barrymore looking stunning lately?



## aziajs (Jan 23, 2008)

I've never been of huge fan of Drew's but I have to say that the more I see her the more I am amazed.  I love her in the new Cover Girl commercials and print ads.  She just looks so different but I can't put my finger on it.  It;s something in the makeup.  Or could it be something within radiating outward.  I don't know.


----------



## flowerhead (Jan 23, 2008)

i like drew barrymore, i think she's fabulous.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 23, 2008)

My best friend said the same thing, after seeing her Lash Blast commercial. I agree. She looks great!


----------



## n_c (Jan 23, 2008)

When I saw the cover girl commercial I thought the same thing...I thinks its the mu, she must be getting lessons.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 23, 2008)

i've always been a drew fan! she's amazing! but her CG ads do look fierce!!!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jan 23, 2008)

CG is one of my mom's clients (she works in advertising) and they spend thousands of dollars on touchups and photoshop!

but regardless, drew does look great


----------



## aziajs (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_CG is one of my mom's clients (she works in advertising) and they spend thousands of dollars on touchups and photoshop!

but regardless, drew does look great_

 
But you know it's even the way she looks on the red carpet.  She just looks amazing.  There is something really different about her lately.


----------



## Divinity (Jan 23, 2008)

I've ALWAYS loved Drew.  She is natural and has overcome so much!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 23, 2008)

That photo is stunning!


----------



## user79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I've never been of huge fan of Drew's but I have to say that the more I see her the more I am amazed.  I love her in the new Cover Girl commercials and print ads.  She just looks so different but I can't put my finger on it.  It;s something in the makeup.  Or could it be something within radiating outward.  I don't know._

 
I think that _certain something_ is Adobe Photoshop. She doesn't even look *real *in that pic.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 23, 2008)

Even though she is photoshopped she looks great.  Every picture I see of her with makeup or without she looks beautiful.  I think it is mostly her personality and love of life that shines through.


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 24, 2008)

I find it somewhat odd that in a mascara ad her lashes are so visibly "helped along" by photoshop. Don't get me wrong, I think she's gorgeous, but that picture is not a good example of her natural beauty.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 24, 2008)

I think she looks great. I think it's the makeup and it looks like she's toned up a lot looking at other ads.


----------



## athena123 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have to admit, Drew is really growing on me! I used to find her rather annoying and not that attractive, but she really seems to have outgrown her child star persona and is coming into her own. Her style sense of what works well for her is truly stellar!


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah I'm sure Photoshop had something to do with her photos too but she still looks fab whenever she walks down the red carpet.  I think part of it is due to her now healthy lifestyle.  She mentioned to a magazine once that she's exercising and eating healthy.  But I wonder though if she quit smoking already.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jan 25, 2008)

Shes adorable... but you are right there is something lately, she has been sporting a few of the smouldering eye looks and shes lot a buttload of weight and looks great! Check out her lips and smile, theyre the cutest part of her!


----------



## frances92307 (Jan 25, 2008)

I read somewhere that she is really focusing on eating healthy and exercising.  She always looks radiant.....and happy!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 25, 2008)

I've always thought she was pretty.  She has had some hit or miss periods with her looks, but don't we all?  You really see her personality in her face/looks and I like that.  Every celebrity out there is the result of some retouching during their careers.  The only time Drew scared me was when she married Tom Green.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What was up with that?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 25, 2008)

The big difference to me is that Drew went from looking like a girl to looking like a woman.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 25, 2008)

I never thought she was pretty, but she was really cute.  She does look great in the CG ads.  Isn’t being a spokesmodel for CG a stepdown from Lancome?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_.....  Isn’t being a spokesmodel for CG a stepdown from Lancome?_

 
I guess that would depend on what they are paying her.


----------



## BRosa (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, the pic is obviously Photoshopped. 

BUT She does look good with or without makeup, maybe her body is showing how good she feels about herself. Drew is simply stunning.

I wish they stopped fixing the pics and show the real face, with or without beautiful makeup and natural fine lines.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I guess that would depend on what they are paying her._

 
LOL - I mentioned this in another thread... for example, do you really think Linda Evangelista gets her hair colour our of a drugstore bottle? Money talks...


----------

